# Radja Nainggolan vs Arturo Vidal



## Renegade (1 Settembre 2015)

Per me le migliori due mezzali al mondo per fisicità, intensità, resistenza, doppia fase. Ho controllato le statistiche dell'ultimo anno e mezzo e sono molto molto simili. Nainggolan ha qualcosa in più per impostazione e fase difensiva, ma c'è da considerare che non risulta così netta la differenza. Sul campo non saprei chi preferire. Trovo che in fase d'interdizione, resistenza e personalità l'ex-Cagliari sia superiore al cileno. Ha un intervento più rude ma è molto più bravo nei contrasti e vedo molta personalità. Arturo invece forse è più bravo col pallone tra i piedi ed ha un inserimento senza dubbio superiore, anche in relazione alle reti. Cosa in cui il romanista è abbastanza impreparato. Nel tiro pendo sempre a favore dell'attuale centrocampista del Bayern Monaco. Comunque la differenza è davvero flebile e sono tra i migliori. L'unico in grado di sostituire Vidal alla Juventus era difatti il solo Nainggolan. 

Tra i due però prenderei quest'ultimo perché nella mia ottica è in netta fase di maturazione ed esplosione, mentre Arturo è in calo e non dà neanche molte garanzie fisiche. Per come vedo io il calcio Nainggolan mi servirebbe a protezione dell'Eriksen/Ramsey/Pjanic di turno. Cosa in cui Vidal per le qualità d'inserimento sarebbe sprecato.

*Radja Nainggolan - Arturo Vidal*
Fase offensiva: 19.03 - 14.66
Fase difensiva: 3.98 - 2.73
Fase di possesso: 4.81 - 5.52
Passaggi in avanti: 36.34 - 32.07
Passaggi totali: 60.68 - 59.18
Passaggi con successo: 52.65 - 50.06
Completamento passaggi: 87%-85%
Passaggi chiave: 1.13 - 1.43
Occasioni create: 1.20 - 1.60
Totale tiri: 2.62 - 2.29
Precisione tiro: 44% - 40%
Tiro da fuori: 2.20 - 0.86
Tackles vinti: 2.23 - 3.20
Tackles persi: 2.78 - 3.93
1 vs 1: 71.93 - 36.84
Recuperi palla: 1.20 - 2.03
Blocchi: 0.19 - 0.17
Spazzate: 0.84 - 1.04
Falli subiti: 1.97 - 1.64
Falli commessi: 1.65 - 1.69


----------



## Ma che ooh (1 Settembre 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Per me le migliori due mezzali al mondo per fisicità, intensità, resistenza, doppia fase. Ho controllato le statistiche dell'ultimo anno e mezzo e sono molto molto simili. Nainggolan ha qualcosa in più per impostazione e fase difensiva, ma c'è da considerare che non risulta così netta la differenza. Sul campo non saprei chi preferire. Trovo che in fase d'interdizione, resistenza e personalità l'ex-Cagliari sia superiore al cileno. Ha un intervento più rude ma è molto più bravo nei contrasti e vedo molta personalità. Arturo invece forse è più bravo col pallone tra i piedi ed ha un inserimento senza dubbio superiore, anche in relazione alle reti. Cosa in cui il romanista è abbastanza impreparato. Nel tiro pendo sempre a favore dell'attuale centrocampista del Bayern Monaco. Comunque la differenza è davvero flebile e sono tra i migliori. L'unico in grado di sostituire Vidal alla Juventus era difatti il solo Nainggolan.
> 
> Tra i due però prenderei quest'ultimo perché nella mia ottica è in netta fase di maturazione ed esplosione, mentre Arturo è in calo e non dà neanche molte garanzie fisiche. Per come vedo io il calcio Nainggolan mi servirebbe a protezione dell'Eriksen/Ramsey/Pjanic di turno. Cosa in cui Vidal per le qualità d'inserimento sarebbe sprecato.



Per quanto voglia bene a Nainggolan , non è un paragone da fare, Vidal è il doppio più forte


----------



## alessandro77 (2 Settembre 2015)

mi piacciono un sacco entrambi.. penso che sia ancora più forte Vidal in questo momento, ma Nainggolan ha più margini di crescita


----------



## admin (2 Settembre 2015)

Due grandi giocatori (magari ne avessimo uno che valesse la metà di loro). 

Il miglior Vidal è più forte.


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Settembre 2015)

Vidal come apice, però negli ultimi tempi è stao molto discontinuo.


----------



## prebozzio (2 Settembre 2015)

Che bel confronto!

Innanzitutto comincerei col dire che i due potrebbero giocare insieme, e anzi, formerebbero un reparto di centrocampo straordinario.

Se guardiamo alle carriere Vidal stravince il duello: c'è un solo anno di differenza (Vidal 1987-Nainggolan 1988), ma il cileno viene da quattro annate straordinarie (l'ultima a Leverkusen e le prime tre a Torino). Radja solo l'anno scorso, anche se era il primo in una grande squadra, si è imposto come centrocampista in grado di fare la differenza.

Entrambi sono dei trascinatori, sia per i compagni che per i tifosi. Non tirano mai indietro la gamba, non si arrendono neanche in situazioni negative di punteggio, si sacrificano per il collettivo. Sanno essere decisivi anche con un tackle su una ripartenza avversaria.

Vidal sa essere più decisivo sui due lati dal campo grazie alla sua straordinaria capacità offensiva. Nainggolan è meno bravo negli inserimenti e in zona gol.

Nainggolan probabilmente è all'apice della carriera mentre quella di Arturo sembra in parabola discendente. Ma io non sopravvaluterei la stagione scorsa, post mondiale e dopo i problemi fisici (al ginocchio se non ricordo male).
Adesso ha di fronte questa nuova sfida in una delle squadre più forti sul globo, e sono curioso di vedere come la affronterà.

Per me era il giocatore più importante della Juventus, molto più di Pogba e Pirlo.

Ho ancora negli occhi quello Juventus-Chelsea di Champions in cui, con i bianconeri sotto 2-0 in casa e storditi, Vidal malgrado un acciacco fisico (era vicino al cambio) cominciò a buttarsi come un forsennato su ogni pallone e segnò da fuori un bellissimo gol che riaprì la partita.


----------



## Milan7champions (2 Settembre 2015)

Difficile, per me Vidal ha una tecnica migliore, Nainggolan una forza nel contrasto migliore, come ruba le palle in scivolata lui non lo fa nessuno. Se parliamo 2 anni fa Vidal si lasciava preferire, se parliamo invece dell'ultimo anno meglio Nainggolan


----------



## Milan7champions (2 Settembre 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Per quanto voglia bene a Nainggolan , non è un paragone da fare, Vidal è il doppio più forte


Lo dici da juventino, nell'ultimo anno Vidal vale meno di Sturaro


----------



## prebozzio (2 Settembre 2015)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Lo dici da juventino, nell'ultimo anno Vidal vale meno di Sturaro



E' romanista


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (2 Settembre 2015)

Vidal più decisivo, Nainggolan più utile

Per me potrebbero giocare benissimo insieme, con un regista a completare il reparto


----------



## Ma che ooh (2 Settembre 2015)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Lo dici da juventino, nell'ultimo anno Vidal vale meno di Sturaro



Ti ha risposto il buon [MENTION=241]prebozzio[/MENTION]


----------



## Ma che ooh (2 Settembre 2015)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Vidal più decisivo, Nainggolan più utile
> 
> Per me potrebbero giocare benissimo insieme, con un regista a completare il reparto


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Settembre 2015)

Amo Radja con tutto me stesso, penso che sia il centrocampista più forte del campionato con buona pace di Pogba e Pjanic, ma devo ammettere che il miglior Vidal è meglio del miglior Nainggolan

Ovviamente OGGI non c'è assolutamente paragone, Nainggolan.


----------



## BossKilla7 (2 Settembre 2015)

Arturo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Settembre 2015)

Le caratteristiche sono molto simili, specialmente se si tratta di fase difensiva, purtroppo Vidal lo doppia per qualità in fase offensiva, sia come inserimento, che come fiuto del goal, che come gestione della palla. Prendo Arturo ma Radja è un "ripiego" soltanto sulla carta.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (2 Settembre 2015)

Io li vedo molto vicini come valore, Vidal ha una tecnica migliore , si inserisce meglio e segna di più , nainggolan è superiore difensivamente, sradica i palloni dai piedi degli avversari come nessun altro, e lo fa in maniera pulita ,entrambi hanno grande personalità , per ora vidal lo vedo avanti ma Radja secondo me è ancora in una fase di crescita e potrebbe anche superarlo se migliora in zona gol, sono comunque 2 grandissimi centrocampisti.


----------



## prebozzio (2 Settembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Le caratteristiche sono molto simili, specialmente se si tratta di fase difensiva, *purtroppo *Vidal lo doppia per qualità in fase offensiva, sia come inserimento, che come fiuto del goal, che come gestione della palla. Prendo Arturo ma Radja è un "ripiego" soltanto sulla carta.


Perché purtroppo?


----------



## Renegade (2 Settembre 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Io li vedo molto vicini come valore, Vidal ha una tecnica migliore , si inserisce meglio e segna di più , nainggolan è superiore difensivamente, sradica i palloni dai piedi degli avversari come nessun altro, e lo fa in maniera pulita ,entrambi hanno grande personalità , per ora vidal lo vedo avanti ma Radja secondo me è ancora in una fase di crescita e potrebbe anche superarlo se migliora in zona gol, sono comunque 2 grandissimi centrocampisti.



Esattamente. Per me Nainggolan nelle caratteristiche della fase difensiva è superiore ad oggi. Vidal rimane però offensivamente migliore. C'è anche da vedere se Garcia chieda al Ninja di inserirsi in area o meno. Se cominciasse ad inserirsi e segnare, allora la distanza si accorcerebbe definitivamente. Se non erro Garcia si lamentò proprio del fatto che facesse pochi gol.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (2 Settembre 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Esattamente. Per me Nainggolan nelle caratteristiche della fase difensiva è superiore ad oggi. Vidal rimane però offensivamente migliore. C'è anche da vedere se Garcia chieda al Ninja di inserirsi in area o meno. Se cominciasse ad inserirsi e segnare, allora la distanza si accorcerebbe definitivamente. Se non erro Garcia si lamentò proprio del fatto che facesse pochi gol.



Sì è così, disse che uno come lui potrebbe segnare molto di più , sta migliorando anche in questo a Cagliari non ha mai segnato più di 2 gol a stagione, con la roma è arrivato a 5 l'anno scorso ma è uno che potrebbe tranquillamente farne anche il doppio


----------



## Ma che ooh (2 Settembre 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Sì è così, disse che uno come lui potrebbe segnare molto di più , sta migliorando anche in questo a Cagliari non ha mai segnato più di 2 gol a stagione, con la roma è arrivato a 5 l'anno scorso ma è uno che potrebbe tranquillamente farne anche il doppio


Magari


----------



## Mou (2 Settembre 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Sì è così, disse che uno come lui potrebbe segnare molto di più , sta migliorando anche in questo a Cagliari non ha mai segnato più di 2 gol a stagione, con la roma è arrivato a 5 l'anno scorso ma è uno che potrebbe tranquillamente farne anche il doppio



Nainggolan a differenza di Vidal ha un gran tiro da fuori ma si inserisce mille volte meno. Comunque, giocatore che è cresciuto tantissimo e che invidio alla Roma.


----------



## Renegade (2 Settembre 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Nainggolan a differenza di Vidal ha un gran tiro da fuori ma si inserisce mille volte meno. Comunque, giocatore che è cresciuto tantissimo e che invidio alla Roma.



Probabilmente il tiro di Nainggolan è molto più potente, ma credo quello di Vidal sia più preciso. Anche se Vidal deve tirare quantomeno poco fuori dalla lunetta per riuscire bene. Comunque penso Radja fosse l'unico vero possibile sostituto di Arturo a Torino.


----------



## Mou (2 Settembre 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Probabilmente il tiro di Nainggolan è molto più potente, ma credo quello di Vidal sia più preciso. Anche se Vidal deve tirare quantomeno poco fuori dalla lunetta per riuscire bene. Comunque penso Radja fosse l'unico vero possibile sostituto di Arturo a Torino.



E lo avrei voluto, eccome.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (2 Settembre 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Nainggolan a differenza di Vidal ha un gran tiro da fuori ma si inserisce mille volte meno. Comunque, giocatore che è cresciuto tantissimo e che invidio alla Roma.



D'accordo su tutto, comunque nessuno immaginava che potesse diventare un calciatore di questo livello, i miei colleghi di tifo erano molto perplessi sull'acquisto della metà per 9 mln di euro, credevano tutti fosse una quotazione eccessiva, e invece lo avessimo acquistato tutto subito avremmo risparmiato più di 10 mln.


----------



## Renegade (2 Settembre 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> D'accordo su tutto, *comunque nessuno immaginava che potesse diventare un calciatore di questo livello*, i miei colleghi di tifo erano molto perplessi sull'acquisto della metà per 9 mln di euro, credevano tutti fosse una quotazione eccessiva, e invece lo avessimo acquistato tutto subito avremmo risparmiato più di 10 mln.



Walter Sabatini sì.


----------



## Ma che ooh (2 Settembre 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Walter Sabatini sì.



Ecco quando mi riferisco ai suoi colpi di genio


----------



## 2515 (3 Settembre 2015)

Non fatemici pensare, ho sempre detto che Nainggolan, ancora quando era al Cagliari, avremmo dovuto prenderlo senza pensarci due volte perché dopo Vidal era il giocatore a doppia fase migliore della serie A. Infatti quando mancava lui il Cagliari faceva costantemente schifo in campo e se uno che segnava un paio di gol a stagione era così decisivo in positivo quando presente voleva ampiamente dire che le sue qualità andavano ben oltre qualche sporadico exploit.


----------



## Marchisio89 (3 Settembre 2015)

Il miglior Vidal secondo me é più forte del miglior Naingollan, anche se attualmente in fase calante.



Renegade ha scritto:


> Probabilmente il tiro di Nainggolan è molto più potente, ma credo quello di Vidal sia più preciso. Anche se Vidal deve tirare quantomeno poco fuori dalla lunetta per riuscire bene. *Comunque penso Radja fosse l'unico vero possibile sostituto di Arturo a Torino.*


Sono d'accordo.


----------



## Jaqen (3 Settembre 2015)

Secondo me Vidal giocherebbe in qualsiasi squadra di tutto il mondo. Naingollan no.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (3 Settembre 2015)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Il miglior Vidal secondo me é più forte del miglior Naingollan, anche se attualmente in fase calante



La penso anche io così , l'unico dubbio è che il miglior vidal lo abbiamo già visto, il miglior nainggolan no perché è ancora in fase di netta crescita.


----------



## Shevchenko (3 Settembre 2015)

Per me non c'è paragone. Vidal attualmente è ancora più forte di Radja. Non capisco perchè spacciate Vidal come giocatore in forte calo, quando quest'ultimo ha vinto una Coppa America da protagonista col Cile, trascinando la sua nazione alla vittoria. Questa estate si è visto il miglior Vidal, quello dei tempi migliori alla Juventus, quindi io questo calo non lo vedo. Anzi, dirò più! Lo vedo in netta ripresa. Lo preferisco anche in fase difensiva perchè il Cileno è molto più pulito nei suoi interventi rispetto a Nainggolan. Non parliamo poi della fase d'attacco. Il distacco qua è imbarazzante. Vidal sa segnare di destro, di sinistro, di testa e sa fare anche assist per i compagni, tutte cose che Radja non sa fare. 
Sia chiaro io stravedo per Nainggolan, è un centrocampista fantastico che vorrei avere al Milan, ma il paragone per me è improponibile. Vidal ha pure dimostrato in campo internazionale d'essere straordinario, ha vinto scudetti da protagonista alla Juve, ha una mentalità che per me è più vincente di quella del Ninja. Insomma, per me vince 1000 a 100 Vidal su Nainggolan.

Ultima cosa: A differenza di molti utenti, io credo che Radja non abbia ancora tanti margini di miglioramento, qualche margine c'è l'ha, ma non cosi ampio secondo me. Vidal all'età di Nainggolan era già un top player assoluto (parlo dei tempi in cui uno era al cagliari e l'altro alla Juve) Radja era forte, ma non si avvicinava minimamente al Cileno. Per me Nainggolan è un giocatore fatto e finito, potrà fare qualche gol in più, ma ormai è questo.

Vidal tutta la vita.


----------



## prebozzio (3 Settembre 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Walter Sabatini sì.


Se era così sicuro poteva riscattare subito la seconda metà del cartellino invece di aspettare troppo e finire per incasinarsi come è successo


----------



## 7AlePato7 (3 Settembre 2015)

Vidal è molto più forte.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Settembre 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Perché purtroppo?


Perché amo Nainggolan


----------



## Renegade (3 Settembre 2015)

*Radja Nainggolan - Arturo Vidal*
Fase offensiva: 19.03 - 14.66
Fase difensiva: 3.98 - 2.73
Fase di possesso: 4.81 - 5.52
Passaggi in avanti: 36.34 - 32.07
Passaggi totali: 60.68 - 59.18
Passaggi con successo: 52.65 - 50.06
Completamento passaggi: 87%-85%
Passaggi chiave: 1.13 - 1.43
Occasioni create: 1.20 - 1.60
Totale tiri: 2.62 - 2.29
Precisione tiro: 44% - 40%
Tiro da fuori: 2.20 - 0.86
Tackles vinti: 2.23 - 3.20
Tackles persi: 2.78 - 3.93
1 vs 1: 71.93 - 36.84
Recuperi palla: 1.20 - 2.03
Blocchi: 0.19 - 0.17
Spazzate: 0.84 - 1.04
Falli subiti: 1.97 - 1.64
Falli commessi: 1.65 - 1.69


----------



## tifosa asRoma (3 Settembre 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> *Radja Nainggolan - Arturo Vidal*
> Fase offensiva: 19.03 - 14.66
> Fase difensiva: 3.98 - 2.73
> Fase di possesso: 4.81 - 5.52
> ...



Mi spieghi 1 vs 1 quei 2 dati che significano? Sono 2 numeri lontanissimi tra di loro
Sui falli commessi la statistica è alterata dalle strisce bianconere e nonostante ciò vidal è più falloso


----------



## Renegade (3 Settembre 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Mi spieghi 1 vs 1 quei 2 dati che significano? Sono 2 numeri lontanissimi tra di loro
> Sui falli commessi la statistica è alterata dalle strisce bianconere e nonostante ciò vidal è più falloso



L'1 vs 1 è quando si affrontano due avversari, nulla di trascendentale. In pratica è quando Vidal ha il pallone e prova a saltare l'uomo. O viceversa quando Vidal affronta in 1 vs 1 il portatore di palla e gliela toglie. In questo è più bravo Nainggolan.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (3 Settembre 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> L'1 vs 1 è quando si affrontano due avversari, nulla di trascendentale. In pratica è quando Vidal ha il pallone e prova a saltare l'uomo. O viceversa quando Vidal affronta in 1 vs 1 il portatore di palla e gliela toglie. In questo è più bravo Nainggolan.



Cos'è l'uno vs uno lo so , volevo capire quei numeri se sono una percentuale o cosa, e come mai c'è una tale differenza, gli altri dati oscillano leggermente , qui invece si parla di un numero doppio rispetto all'altro


----------



## Renegade (3 Settembre 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Cos'è l'uno vs uno lo so , volevo capire quei numeri se sono una percentuale o cosa, e come mai c'è una tale differenza, gli altri dati oscillano leggermente , qui invece si parla di un numero doppio rispetto all'altro



So che sai cos'è l'1v1, ti spiegavo cosa significa a livello statistico. Comunque sì, è una percentuale. Nainggolan si dimostra in un certo senso un interditore migliore


----------



## Shevchenko (3 Settembre 2015)

Dai raggà però basta con sti numeri. I giocatori si valutano in altro modo. Se valutiamo i calciatori solo dai numeri smettiamo di parlare di calcio, smettiamo di vedere le partite e via. Non la capisco proprio questa mania. Certo i numeri possono aiutare ad inquadrare un calciatore, ma solo questo. In tutto il resto sono abbastanza inutili. 
Se una società come il Bayern Monaco ha preso Vidal e non si è filata manco di striscio Nainggolan ci sarà un motivo no?


----------



## Renegade (3 Settembre 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Dai raggà però basta con sti numeri. I giocatori si valutano in altro modo. Se valutiamo i calciatori solo dai numeri smettiamo di parlare di calcio, smettiamo di vedere le partite e via. Non la capisco proprio questa mania. Certo i numeri possono aiutare ad inquadrare un calciatore, ma solo questo. In tutto il resto sono abbastanza inutili.
> Se una società come il Bayern Monaco ha preso Vidal e non si è filata manco di striscio Nainggolan ci sarà un motivo no?



Dove hai letto che ho detto ''I numeri dicono che Nainggolan è superiore''? Li ho postati solo per approfondimento, nulla di più.


----------



## Shevchenko (3 Settembre 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Dove hai letto che ho detto ''I numeri dicono che Nainggolan è superiore''? Li ho postati solo per approfondimento, nulla di più.



E io quando mai avrei detto che tu abbia affermato che "I numeri dicono che Naiggolan è superiore?" 
Tu li hai postati per approfondimento e io ho fatto un commento in generale. Ormai vedo numeri su tutti i calciatori, i numeri dicono questo e quest'altro. Per l'amor di Dio come ho già detto aiutano ad inquadrare un calciatore, ma per il resto secondo me sono inutili. Anzi, sono la morte della valutazione sui calciatori, visto che certa gente ha preso il vizietto di valutare i calciatori solo in base ai numeri...


----------



## Renegade (3 Settembre 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> E io quando mai avrei detto che tu abbia affermato che "I numeri dicono che Naiggolan è superiore?"
> Tu li hai postati per approfondimento e io ho fatto un commento in generale. Ormai vedo numeri su tutti i calciatori, i numeri dicono questo e quest'altro. Per l'amor di Dio come ho già detto aiutano ad inquadrare un calciatore, ma per il resto secondo me sono inutili. Anzi, sono la morte della valutazione sui calciatori, visto che certa gente ha preso il vizietto di valutare i calciatori solo in base ai numeri...



Mi sono sentito chiamato in causa visto che oltre a [MENTION=1042]O Animal[/MENTION] sono il principale fruitore delle statistiche su MW... Per me non sono decisivi per affermare chi sia un calciatore migliore tra quelli confrontati, ma di certo possono approfondire il discorso e andare più a fondo sulle varie caratteristiche. L'idea che mi sono fatto io è che Vidal sia un calciatore superiore, ma che al contempo Nainggolan non gli sia così distante come dici. I numeri più o meno dicono proprio questo. Vidal superiore, ma Nainggolan non così distante. O se dovessimo seguire proprio completamente le statistiche, allora Nainggolan risulterebbe migliore nell'ultima stagione, ma sappiamo non sia così generalmente. 

In generale anch'io sono per Vidal > Nainggolan. Ma appunto, Vidal > Nainggolan. Non Vidal >>>>>>>>> Nainggolan.


----------



## Shevchenko (3 Settembre 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Mi sono sentito chiamato in causa visto che oltre a [MENTION=1042]O Animal[/MENTION] sono il principale fruitore delle statistiche su MW... Per me non sono decisivi per affermare chi sia un calciatore migliore tra quelli confrontati, ma di certo possono approfondire il discorso e andare più a fondo sulle varie caratteristiche. L'idea che mi sono fatto io è che Vidal sia un calciatore superiore, ma che al contempo Nainggolan non gli sia così distante come dici. I numeri più o meno dicono proprio questo. Vidal superiore, ma Nainggolan non così distante. O se dovessimo seguire proprio completamente le statistiche, allora Nainggolan risulterebbe migliore nell'ultima stagione, ma sappiamo non sia così generalmente.
> 
> In generale anch'io sono per Vidal > Nainggolan. Ma appunto, Vidal > Nainggolan. Non Vidal >>>>>>>>> Nainggolan.



Come ho già detto possono aiutare a farsi un idea generale sulla tipologia di calciatore, ma per il resto secondo me servono a poco. I numeri in questo caso per me sono fini a se stessi, nello specifico. Uno è arrivato in finale di Champions League, ha giocato contro le squadre più forti d'Europa, Real Madrid e Barcellona su tutte, ma anche le altre partite di Champions non erano facili. Ok, ha avuto gironi facili la Juve, ma una partita di Champions è sempre una partita di Champions. L'altro è finito in Europa League. "Facile" avere una media fantastica quando giochi solamente contro gli avversari mediocri della Serie A. Più si alza l'asta e più è difficile giocare bene. Vidal ha pure fatto una coppa america favolosa contro avversari tosti. Per me la differenza è proprio ampia ed è una differenza che i numeri non potranno mai far notare, proprio perchè i calciatori non si valutano solo con i numeri. Arturo era un pilastro della Juve, faceva rendere al meglio tutti quanti, senza di lui la Juve perdeva tantissimo. Nainggolan non è il vero pilastro del centrocampo della Roma. Il vero pilastro è Pijanic. La Roma sente più la mancanza di Pijanic che del Ninja, per quanto il Bosniaco possa essere discontinuo, è più fondamentale di Radja. Poi i gol pesanti di Arturo fanno si che il distacco sia molto ampio. Il calcio non è solo tackle, filtro e cose di sto genere. I gol pesano, si gioca per questo, per fare gol e Vidal è uno che ne fa di gol e pure di quelli pesanti. Sia chiaro io rispetto il pensiero di tutti e adoro Nainggolan, ma tra i due per me c'è ancora un abisso. Mi ripeto, non è un caso che uno sia andato al Bayern e che l'altro sia ancora nella Roma, senza l'interessamento di nessuna big nei suoi confronti.


----------



## Renegade (3 Settembre 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Come ho già detto possono aiutare a farsi un idea generale sulla tipologia di calciatore, ma per il resto secondo me servono a poco. I numeri in questo caso per me sono fini a se stessi, nello specifico. Uno è arrivato in finale di Champions League, ha giocato contro le squadre più forti d'Europa, Real Madrid e Barcellona su tutte, ma anche le altre partite di Champions non erano facili. Ok, ha avuto gironi facili la Juve, ma una partita di Champions è sempre una partita di Champions. L'altro è finito in Europa League. "Facile" avere una media fantastica quando giochi solamente contro gli avversari mediocri della Serie A. Più si alza l'asta e più è difficile giocare bene. Vidal ha pure fatto una coppa america favolosa contro avversari tosti. Per me la differenza è proprio ampia ed è una differenza che i numeri non potranno mai far notare, proprio perchè i calciatori non si valutano solo con i numeri. Arturo era un pilastro della Juve, faceva rendere al meglio tutti quanti, senza di lui la Juve perdeva tantissimo. Nainggolan non è il vero pilastro del centrocampo della Roma. Il vero pilastro è Pijanic. La Roma sente più la mancanza di Pijanic che del Ninja, per quanto il Bosniaco possa essere discontinuo, è più fondamentale di Radja. Poi i gol pesanti di Arturo fanno si che il distacco sia molto ampio. Il calcio non è solo tackle, filtro e cose di sto genere. I gol pesano, si gioca per questo, per fare gol e Vidal è uno che ne fa di gol e pure di quelli pesanti. Sia chiaro io rispetto il pensiero di tutti e adoro Nainggolan, ma tra i due per me c'è ancora un abisso. Mi ripeto, non è un caso che uno sia andato al Bayern e che l'altro sia ancora nella Roma, senza l'interessamento di nessuna big nei suoi confronti.



Non hai considerato però che Vidal giocasse per 4 anni nella squadra più forte d'Italia pluriscudettata, mentre Nainggolan è da un anno e mezzo a Roma. Secondo me a parti invertite, cioè se ci fosse stato Nainggolan al posto di Vidal, a quest'ora anche lui sarebbe al Bayern. 

Cmq ho aperto un Berardi vs Dybala, son curioso del tuo pensiero


----------



## Shevchenko (3 Settembre 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Non hai considerato però che Vidal giocasse per 4 anni nella squadra più forte d'Italia pluriscudettata, mentre Nainggolan è da un anno e mezzo a Roma. Secondo me a parti invertite, cioè se ci fosse stato Nainggolan al posto di Vidal, a quest'ora anche lui sarebbe al Bayern.
> 
> Cmq ho aperto un Berardi vs Dybala, son curioso del tuo pensiero



Vero su questo hai ragione. Però non dimentichiamo che Vidal è stato uno dei pilastri di quella Juve. E gli Juventini lo sanno bene, lo possono confermare [MENTION=811]Mou[/MENTION] [MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION] e [MENTION=1305]Marchisio89[/MENTION]. Se la Juve ha vinto cosi tanti scudetti lo deve anche ad Arturo. A parti invertite non so dire come sarebbe andata, ma penso però che uno come Vidal avrebbe spinto la Roma molto più in alto rispetto a quanto fatto dal Ninja. Perchè penso questo? Perchè uno come Arturo sarebbe andato da Dio con una punta come Totti. Son sicuro che gli inserimenti di Vidal insieme agli assist pazzeschi di totti avrebbero formato una coppia da urlo. Proprio per caratteristiche l'avrei visto meglio. Infatti non è un caso che la Juve giocava con attaccanti indecenti, ma vinceva lo stesso proprio perchè c'era Vidal che sopperiva alle mancanze dell'attacco gobbo. Ed è proprio per questo motivo che Radja avrebbe fatto peggio di Vidal nella Juve proprio per una questione di caratteristiche. Sia chiaro io non voglio far cambiare idea a nessuno, sto solo approfondendo il mio punto di vista.


----------



## Fabriman94 (3 Settembre 2015)

Vidal è due spanne sopra.


----------



## Renegade (3 Settembre 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Vero su questo hai ragione. Però non dimentichiamo che Vidal è stato uno dei pilastri di quella Juve. E gli Juventini lo sanno bene, lo possono confermare @Mou e @juventino. Se la Juve ha vinto cosi tanti scudetti lo deve anche ad Arturo. A parti invertite non so dire come sarebbe andata, ma penso però che uno come Vidal avrebbe spinto la Roma molto più in alto rispetto a quanto fatto dal Ninja. Perchè penso questo? Perchè uno come Arturo sarebbe andato da Dio con una punta come Totti. Son sicuro che gli inserimenti di Vidal insieme agli assist pazzeschi di totti avrebbero formato una coppia da urlo. Proprio per caratteristiche l'avrei visto meglio. Infatti non è un caso che la Juve giocava con attaccanti indecenti, ma vinceva lo stesso proprio perchè c'era Vidal che sopperiva alle mancanze dell'attacco gobbo. Ed è proprio per questo motivo che Radja avrebbe fatto peggio di Vidal nella Juve proprio per una questione di caratteristiche. Sia chiaro io non voglio far cambiare idea a nessuno, sto solo approfondendo il mio punto di vista.



Ma infatti Nainggolan non è una mezzala d'inserimento, ma fisica. Pare però Garcia voglia provare a farlo inserire. Vedremo cosa farà. Per me la differenza nelle rispettive squadre l'hanno fatta i Pirlo e i Pjanic. Sono sempre i giocatori tecnici a far la differenza e a decidere campionati e Coppe. Con buona pace dei Nainggolan e dei Vidal.


----------



## Shevchenko (3 Settembre 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Ma infatti Nainggolan non è una mezzala d'inserimento, ma fisica. Pare però Garcia voglia provare a farlo inserire. Vedremo cosa farà. Per me la differenza nelle rispettive squadre l'hanno fatta i Pirlo e i Pjanic. Sono sempre i giocatori tecnici a far la differenza e a decidere campionati e Coppe. Con buona pace dei Nainggolan e dei Vidal.



La penso pure io cosi. Però concorderai con me che i Pirlo e i Pijanic per esser decisivi debbano avere anche i compagni a cui passare i palloni. Quindi per caratteristiche uno come Pirlo o Pijanic si troverà meglio con un Vidal, piuttosto che con un Nainggolan. Infatti nei primi anni di Conte Vidal era decisivo, proprio perchè la Juve aveva un attacco mediocre. Comunque abbiamo esposto i nostri punti di vista, meglio se la finiamo qua o se no i mod ci fanno la ramanzina per i post uno a uno


----------



## Mou (4 Settembre 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Vero su questo hai ragione. Però non dimentichiamo che Vidal è stato uno dei pilastri di quella Juve. E gli Juventini lo sanno bene, lo possono confermare [MENTION=811]Mou[/MENTION] [MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION] e [MENTION=1305]Marchisio89[/MENTION]. Se la Juve ha vinto cosi tanti scudetti lo deve anche ad Arturo. A parti invertite non so dire come sarebbe andata, ma penso però che uno come Vidal avrebbe spinto la Roma molto più in alto rispetto a quanto fatto dal Ninja. Perchè penso questo? Perchè uno come Arturo sarebbe andato da Dio con una punta come Totti. Son sicuro che gli inserimenti di Vidal insieme agli assist pazzeschi di totti avrebbero formato una coppia da urlo. Proprio per caratteristiche l'avrei visto meglio. Infatti non è un caso che la Juve giocava con attaccanti indecenti, ma vinceva lo stesso proprio perchè c'era Vidal che sopperiva alle mancanze dell'attacco gobbo. Ed è proprio per questo motivo che Radja avrebbe fatto peggio di Vidal nella Juve proprio per una questione di caratteristiche. Sia chiaro io non voglio far cambiare idea a nessuno, sto solo approfondendo il mio punto di vista.



Confermo, Vidal è stato uno dei pilastri della Juventus di Conte. Arrivato in sordina, sconosciuto, si è preso il posto da titolare e ha tirato fuori due qualità straordinarie: recupero del pallone e grande capacità di inserimento. Imho tecnicamente è superiore a Nainggolan, per non parlare dell'apporto alla costruzione del gol e della finalizzazione; il belga lo vedo ancora solo distruttore di gioco.
Il miglior Vidal si è visto nel 3-5-2, l'anno scorso da trequartista (con vari dolori al ginocchio) non ha garantito la stessa qualità. A Monaco di Baviera è, appunto, l'erede perfetto di Schweinsteiger.


----------



## devils milano (4 Settembre 2015)

malgrado mi piaccia un sacco Nainggolan, trovo che Vidal sia piu determinante...


----------



## Lollo interista (4 Settembre 2015)

Ad Arturo piace bere, ma anche Nainggolan non disdegna vino e buon cibo  E anche qualche sigaretta  A Roma è quasi fisso a un bel ristorante di specialità sarde


----------



## Mou (4 Settembre 2015)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Ad Arturo piace bere, ma anche Nainggolan non disdegna vino e buon cibo  E anche qualche sigaretta  A Roma è quasi fisso a un bel ristorante di specialità sarde



Radja ha finito di prendersela con la moglie?


----------



## tifosa asRoma (4 Settembre 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Confermo, Vidal è stato uno dei pilastri della Juventus di Conte. Arrivato in sordina, sconosciuto, si è preso il posto da titolare e ha tirato fuori due qualità straordinarie: recupero del pallone e grande capacità di inserimento. Imho tecnicamente è superiore a Nainggolan, per non parlare dell'apporto alla costruzione del gol e della finalizzazione; il belga lo vedo ancora solo distruttore di gioco.
> Il miglior Vidal si è visto nel 3-5-2, l'anno scorso da trequartista (con vari dolori al ginocchio) non ha garantito la stessa qualità. A Monaco di Baviera è, appunto, l'erede perfetto di Schweinsteiger.



Sono abbastanza d'accordo che vidal sia superiore a nainggolan, però dire che il belga è solo un distruttore di gioco secondo me è sbagliato,abbina grande quantità a una più che discreta qualità , e spesso dai suoi piedi partono azioni pericolose perché ha anche una buona visione di gioco, è un centrocampista completo che poi sia ad un livello inferiore rispetto a vidal siamo quasi tutti d'accordo ma definirlo un distruttore di gioco è molto riduttivo.


----------



## Jaqen (4 Settembre 2015)

Vediamo, Vidal l'anno scorso (il peggiore dei suoi tre anni alla Juventus) nel momento in cui si è svegliato, ha portato i figli di Agricola in finale. Non c'è stato nessun Pogba, nessun Pirlo, nessun Marchisio.. ma solo quell'enorme giocatore che è Vidal. Vediamo Naingollan cosa farà, per quanto straforte sia.
E poi... Naingollan giocherebbe titolare in Barcellona? Real? Bayern? UTD? City? PSG? Vidal sarebbe (ed è col Bayern) titolare ovunque.


----------



## Ma che ooh (4 Settembre 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Radja ha finito di prendersela con la moglie?



A sì , quella stupidaggine di lui che picchia la moglie


----------



## Ma che ooh (4 Settembre 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Sono abbastanza d'accordo che vidal sia superiore a nainggolan, però dire che il belga è solo un distruttore di gioco secondo me è sbagliato,abbina grande quantità a una più che discreta qualità , e spesso dai suoi piedi partono azioni pericolose perché ha anche una buona visione di gioco, è un centrocampista completo che poi sia ad un livello inferiore rispetto a vidal siamo quasi tutti d'accordo ma definirlo un distruttore di gioco è molto riduttivo.


Scusa o.t , voglio farti venire un colpo, Dzeko ha avuto un piccolo infortunio


----------



## Lollo interista (4 Settembre 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Vediamo, *Vidal l'anno scorso (il peggiore dei suoi tre anni alla Juventus) nel momento in cui si è svegliato, ha portato i figli di Agricola in finale*. Non c'è stato nessun Pogba, nessun Pirlo, nessun Marchisio.. ma solo quell'enorme giocatore che è Vidal. Vediamo Naingollan cosa farà, per quanto straforte sia.
> E poi... Naingollan giocherebbe titolare in Barcellona? Real? Bayern? UTD? City? PSG? Vidal sarebbe (ed è col Bayern) titolare ovunque.




Vero, nelle due partite col Real Madrid è stato SPAZIALE. Al ritorno con Pirlo e Pogba che dopo un po' camminavano, resse il cc dei gobbi DA SOLO praticamente


----------



## Mou (4 Settembre 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> A sì , quella stupidaggine di lui che picchia la moglie



Quindi quella storia era un fake?


----------



## Ma che ooh (4 Settembre 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Quindi quella storia era un fake?



Sì, è stata la stessa mogli di Nainggolan a smentire queste voci.


----------



## Mou (4 Settembre 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Sì, è stata la stessa mogli di Nainggolan a smentire queste voci.



Sono contento per Nainggolan, mi sta simpatico. Quando si accapiglia coi tifosi juventini su Twitter mi fa morire.


----------



## Ma che ooh (4 Settembre 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Sono contento per Nainggolan, mi sta simpatico. Quando si accapiglia coi tifosi juventini su Twitter mi fa morire.



Vero. 
Quando si attacca con i tifosi, di tutte le squadre , e fa vedre la sua ignoranza ( in senso buono ) , mi fa morire dalle risate


----------



## Renegade (4 Settembre 2015)

Io penso che siamo tutti d'accordo nel dire Vidal > Nainggolan. Il punto è che secondo me non è Vidal >>>>>>>> Nainggolan. O al massimo era così anni fa. Non oggi.


----------



## Torros (18 Settembre 2015)

Vidal segnava di più anche perché alla Juve calciava i rigori, nella sua miglior stagione nel 2013-2014, calcio 4 rigori solo in champions.
Cmq in generale meglio Vidal, ma adesso il miglior incontrista per me è Matuidi, uno che nei momenti decisivi fa spesso la differenza.


----------



## prebozzio (18 Settembre 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> Vidal segnava di più anche perché alla Juve calciava i rigori, nella sua miglior stagione nel 2013-2014, calcio 4 rigori solo in champions.
> Cmq in generale meglio Vidal, ma adesso il miglior incontrista per me è Matuidi, uno che nei momenti decisivi fa spesso la differenza.


Definire Vidal un incontrista mi sembra assai improprio e riduttivo


----------



## Torros (18 Settembre 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Definire Vidal un incontrista mi sembra assai improprio e riduttivo



box to box allora.. Direi che il miglior box to box in circolazione adesso come adesso è Matuidi.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (20 Settembre 2015)

Se presi al top della condizione inutile anche aprire la discussione...Arturo al top della forma è tra i primi 10 (per me anche 5) al mondo...ad oggi vedo ancora meglio Vidal ma Radja è cresciuto veramente tantissimo...



> box to box allora.. Direi che il miglior box to box in circolazione adesso come adesso è Matuidi.


concordo....Matuidi sta diventando veramente una bestia....


----------

